# Witch Potion Jars



## miserella (Oct 16, 2007)

If anyone has any really cool ideas for witch jars please help me out. I have a few but the ideas are coming in slow now! Please help me!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just picked up a couple at Michales that were only 1.19. I thought a good price.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at these threads:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5782&highlight=potion+bottles

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2982&highlight=potion+bottles


----------

